# Sticky  Please Read: Posting A Graph



## brucek

*HERE'S THE STEP BY STEP METHOD TO POST A GRAPH IN YOUR MESSAGE*

The preferred axis for ALL *subwoofer* graphs is:

*VERTICAL = 45dB-105dB
HORIZONTAL = 15Hz-200Hz.*


The preferred axis for *full range* graphs is:

*VERTICAL = 45dB-105dB
HORIZONTAL = 15Hz-25,000Hz.*

These values are defaulted into REW, but can easily change and must be set back to these axis for posting graphs.


Below is a jpg and explanation of the various lines you will see on the REW graphs. When you start filtering, there will be even more. Turn off the lines that others don't need to see to avoid clutter.









--------------------------------------------------

If you have a graph with a .jpg or .gif extension that you want to include in your post but don't know how to do it - you've come to the right place. 
The assumption is that you have already created an 800 width jpg graph in REW by clicking the Save icon in the lower left corner of the REW graph display and it's stored on your computer. 
If you need to first create a graph with REW and save it on your computer, go to this thread first and then return here.

---------------------------------------------------

First store the .jpg or .gif graph in your computer somewhere that is convenient, such as * C:\temp\graph.jpg*

Ensure the graph is 800 pixels (or less) in width and that you have used a *vertical scale of 45dB-105dB and a horizontal scale of 15Hz-200Hz*.

To insert your graph into your post, you must scroll down until you see the button called *MANAGE ATTACHMENTS*. Click that button.









Now click the *BROWSE* button and find your graph.jpg file in your computer that you want to post. 
Select the file and it will form fill the name as shown below.

The file is ready to be UPLOADED to Home Theater Shack. 









Click the *UPLOAD* button and the result will be as shown below.









You can now include this uploaded file as a graph in your post. 

Here's how.

Exit the manage attachments screen and you're back to your post.

Now back at the top of your post click the *ATTACH* paper-clip icon as shown in the picture below. 
Do this when your cursor is located at the spot in your post where you want your graph to be positioned.









It will show a list of the graph(s) you've attached. When you select one (in this case graph.jpg), it will produce a line in your message like the one shown in the picture below.









That's it. If you press *PREVIEW POST* before you submit the thread you'll see your graph within your message.

Get posting...

---------------------------------------------------

*Note:* Once you've mastered attachments, you can also use the method of loading your graphs or other photos into the Members Photo Gallery and then reference those photos using the IMG tags.


----------

